

Becoming a Pro - ofca
http://svenduplic.com/post/13925307679/becoming-a-pro

======
thorin
So what steps are you taking to learn JS?

~~~
ofca
Devouring any possible content about JS online I can find. Constulting with
fellow coders to improve my skills. I've just finished my tic tac toe game,
yaaay! :)

